# changer de carte graphique sur un mac pro



## haplo (5 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, je suis ce que vous appelez un "switcher" depuis bootcamp et je ne connais pas toutes les subtilités de OSX encore.
Je vouderais changer la CG de mon macpro (une ATI 1950 XT je crois) pour une nvidia 8800 (et oui je joue aussi sur mon mac pro). Mais si sous windows je vois très bien comment faire, avec les drivers, sous osx pas la moindre idée des compatibilités...

Vous avez des solutions?


----------



## CERDAN (5 Novembre 2007)

haplo a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis ce que vous appelez un "switcher" depuis bootcamp et je ne connais pas toutes les subtilités de OSX encore.
> Je vouderais changer la CG de mon macpro (une ATI 1950 XT je crois) pour une nvidia 8800 (et oui je joue aussi sur mon mac pro). Mais si sous windows je vois très bien comment faire, avec les drivers, sous osx pas la moindre idée des compatibilités...
> 
> Vous avez des solutions?



Tu tes deja renseigner sur la possibilité d'avoir des driveurs Mac installés sur le CD d'install de ta carte graphique ? Si il y en a pas, il y a de fortes chances pour qu'il y en a pas besoin je pense


----------



## haplo (5 Novembre 2007)

j'ai regardé sur le site nvidia, et pas de traces de drivers pour mac... mais ça ne veut pas dire qu'il n'en faut pas...


----------



## DualG4 (5 Novembre 2007)

Sur la page Mac de Nvidia, je ne vois pas la 8800 (http://www.nvidia.com/page/macintosh.html).... Tu l'as trouv&#233;e o&#249;?


Attention: les cartes PC ne sont pas compatibles Mac!


----------



## haplo (5 Novembre 2007)

ok, tu viens de répondre a ma question. Même en étant passé sur Intel, toutes les CG ne sont pas compatibles avec les mac... On a beau dire, c'est quand même très fermé et très peu évolutif...

Merci


----------



## poissonfree (5 Novembre 2007)

Un MacPRO n'est pas fait pour jouer mais pour travailler.
Si tu veux jouer prends toi une console genre PS3 ou carrément une borne d'arcade avec comme system une Naomi 2 ou mieux une Lindbergh


----------



## FataMorgana (5 Novembre 2007)

Là je suis tout a fais d'accord... Et puis au fond avec 4 Giga de Ram tu veux le faire evoluer comment le tit macbook pro? Il est magnifique moi je dis.....
Achétes une PSP!
Et puis les jeux semblent aussi marcher non?
A+


----------



## poissonfree (5 Novembre 2007)

Pssst  c'est un Mac Pro, non un Mac*Book* Pro 
Et pour le coté jeux, regarde ma proposition


----------



## FataMorgana (5 Novembre 2007)

Ooops mea culpa... Desoli desolou....
En fait je n'avais pas lu... (bah faut avouer  que là j'ai l'air d'un imbécile parce que je m'étais bien posé la question de "sur un portable?" et j'ai failli te dire que sur Pc c'était pareil sur les portables)....
Donc je me confonds en excuses honorable frére de la sainte Eglise de l'appleStore, que le dieu de la pomme soit avec toi (si tu le voies dis lui de m'envoyer mon macbook pro... Enfin bon avec l'attente moi j'en voies partout des macbook pro)
A+

Ps: moi je bosse sur un mac pro double G5 et je dois avouer qu'avec le temps je suis déçu mais pas par les jeux (faut dire j'ai une PSP :rateau

reA+


----------



## DualG4 (6 Novembre 2007)

poissonfree a dit:


> Un MacPRO n'est pas fait pour jouer mais pour travailler.
> Si tu veux jouer prends toi une console genre PS3 ou carrément une borne d'arcade avec comme system une Naomi 2 ou mieux une Lindbergh



Le problème, c'est qu'il manque une gamme entre l'iMac et le MacPro. Il faudrait au moins qu'on puisse changer facilement la carte graphique du MacPro puisque ce n'est pas possible sur l'iMac.


----------



## David_b (6 Novembre 2007)

DualG4 a dit:


> Le probl&#232;me, c'est qu'il manque une gamme entre l'iMac et le MacPro. Il faudrait au moins qu'on puisse changer facilement la carte graphique du MacPro puisque ce n'est pas possible sur l'iMac.


ben on peut le faire, non ?  Il y a 3 ou 4 mod&#232;les dispo sur le Store. Enfin j'en sais rien : j'ai pas besoin de changer celle de mon MacPro, donc 

Par contre sur l'imac &#231;a me para&#238;t pas gagner de changer la CG : on les trouves o&#249; ces cartes ?


Edit (mauvaise touche du clavier): 
puis un MacPro c'est pas juste un odinateur y mettre une carte graphique : y a des ports PCI pour y mettre d'autres cartes (eSATA que j'ai de plus en plus envie d'essayer), des baies pour les disques (j'utilise les 4), 2 baies pour les graveurs, et de la RAM &#224; foison (miam), plus le bi-&#233;cran (ou plus), etc. 

Je joue de temsp en temps &#224; un shoot 'em up sur le MacPro, pour me d&#233;fouler au boulot, mais sinon c'est seulement une machine pour bosser. je claquerais pas 2500 ou 3000 euros dans une console de jeux


----------



## DualG4 (6 Novembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> ben on peut le faire, non ?  Il y a 3 ou 4 mod&#232;les dispo sur le Store. Enfin j'en sais rien : j'ai pas besoin de changer celle de mon MacPro, donc



Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que tu ne peux pas prendre une carte graphique PC et l'installer dans ton MacPro (alors qu'il y a largement plus de choix et des prix bien plus int&#233;ressants). Edit: Je n'en ai trouv&#233; que 2, la 7300GT et la 1900XT.



David_b a dit:


> Par contre sur l'imac &#231;a me para&#238;t pas gagner de changer la CG : on les trouves o&#249; ces cartes ?



Effectivement, ce n'est pas possible.



David_b a dit:


> Je joue de temsp en temps &#224; un shoot 'em up sur le MacPro, pour me d&#233;fouler au boulot, mais sinon c'est seulement une machine pour bosser. je claquerais pas 2500 ou 3000 euros dans une console de jeux



Je comprends bien, d'o&#249; ma remarque: il manque une gamme entre l'iMac et le MacPro, une machine o&#249; on pourrait changer des composants (la carte graphique en particulier) mais pas avec toutes les possibilit&#233;s du MacPro.


----------



## poissonfree (7 Novembre 2007)

Le problème c'est que l'OS doit suivre derrière 
Quand tu vois la galère pour certaines cartes graphiques sous windows pour profiter des 100% possibilités de la carte, ben je préfère nettement mon Mac car je sais que la carte graphique sera optimisée:love:

Et comme dit précédemment. Si c'est pour jouer une fois l'an OK sinon faut regarder les consoles


----------



## DualG4 (7 Novembre 2007)

poissonfree a dit:


> Quand tu vois la galère pour certaines cartes graphiques sous windows pour profiter des 100% possibilités de la carte, ben je préfère nettement mon Mac car je sais que la carte graphique sera optimisée:love:



Va dire ça aux possesseurs des derniers Macbook Pro avec leur 8600GT


----------



## haplo (7 Novembre 2007)

Oulà je n'ai pas acheté un Macpro pour jouer, je suis monteur truquiste sur final et shake, donc ce mac est mon outil de travail. Et un très bon outil de travail que je ne changerai en rien pour un PC.
Mais c'est vrai que certaines fois c'est sympa de pouvoir jouer à des jeux dernière génération. Et j'ai une PSP, mais c'est quand même mieux un vrai écran... 
Donc, alors que la RAM et les Proc défoncent tout, c'est dommage d'être limité par l'ATI qui a plus d'un an et qui ne comprend rien au directX 10...
Ceci dit il y a plusieurs ports PCI express sur la carte mère, si la CG ne marche pas sous mac, peut être que je peux l'installer en secondaire pour la faire marcher sous windows (ça me ferai deux CG dans l'ordi, mais il je ne vois pas en quoi ça serait gênant non?)... qu'est ce que vous en pensez?


----------



## moonwalk9r (8 Novembre 2007)

Haplo, n'&#233;coutes pas les mauvaises langues, si tu veux jouer avec ton mac pro, fait toi plaisir  c'est une machine de guerre !

On a pas tous ce qu'on veut sur consoles et encore moins sur bornes d'arcade ( j'ai une mini-gameroom &#224; la maison  )

Quant &#224; la 8800 tu peut attendre la prochaine maj des macpro, para&#238;t-il que c'est pour bient&#244;t, sinon une carte pc sera biensur reconnue par windows, en cherhant un peu tu verras que certaines personnes ont finalement r&#233;ussi &#224; la faire tourner sous win (normal)  et la faire reconna&#238;trre par os x 


edit : pour la 1900xt, ok elle ne pige rien a dx10, mais elle assure encore, je me suis surpris &#224; faire tourner farcry en high &#224; plus de 20 fps et bioshock &#224; fond les ballons sans sourciller


----------



## haplo (8 Novembre 2007)

merci bien pour cette réponse! 
en tout cas si tu veux bien me filer un lien pour la faire reconnaitre sous mac je suis preneur.​


----------



## CERDAN (11 Novembre 2007)

Pour les jeux, pensez vous que l'NVIDIA Quadro FX 4500 512 Mo, 3D st&#233;r&#233;o (deux DVI double liaison) est plus efficace que l'Ati pour les jeux ?


----------



## DualG4 (11 Novembre 2007)

Si on s'en r&#233;f&#232;re au site d'Apple (http://www.apple.com/fr/macpro/graphics.html), oui.
Mais la diff&#233;rence de performance n'est pas ph&#233;nom&#233;nale, surtout quand on voit le prix (cette carte est destin&#233;e &#224; des professionnels, pas pour faire des jeux).


----------



## Twilight (16 Avril 2008)

Je relance un peu ce fil maintenant que la 8800 GT est disponible sur les Mac Pro Rev 1... Concrètement, le passage d'une radeon x 1950 xt à une nvidia 8800 GT est il notable en terme de performances ? Les 230 euros en valent ils la peine ?


----------



## CERDAN (16 Avril 2008)

Oui .
Si les équivalents Mac sont les mêmes, on pourra dire c'est beaucoup mieux .


----------



## prasath (16 Avril 2008)

Content d'apprendre que la 8800gt rev-1 est enfin disponible. Beaucoup de graphiste 3D se plaignait à juste titre  .

Concernant les performances, si la X1950 XT est aussi bon que la X 1950 Pro (256mo) il n'y a pas  longtemps à hésiter, la 8800GT (512 mo) double les performances  .

Voir le comparatif suivant:


----------



## CERDAN (17 Avril 2008)

J'ai jamais réussi à trouver un de ses graphiques, d'où le tiens-tu ?


----------



## Twilight (17 Avril 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> J'ai jamais réussi à trouver un de ses graphiques, d'où le tiens-tu ?



Idem, bien cherché pourtant... Le lien m'intéresse... merci


----------



## prasath (17 Avril 2008)

Pour voir des graphiques comparatifs, il suffit de chercher "benchmark + le nom de la carte graphique" sur google. Pour aller plus vite, c'est sur "Google image" qu'il faut regarder.

On les retrouve généralement sur des forums PC, certains (surtout les gamers) sont friands de puissance graphique.
Même si on peut arriver à douter du sérieux d'un test, il suffit de chercher d'autres comparatifs graphiques. Lorsque tous s'accordent à dire qu'une 8800GT-512mo est bien plus performante qu'une HD2600XT- 256mo ou que la x1950-256Mo, c'est un peut-être un signe  .


----------



## Twilight (17 Avril 2008)

J'ai effectivement vu partout que la 2600 est de loin moins performante que la 8800 GT, par contre ce que je n'ai pas réussi à trouver, c'est un comparatif 2600 vs 1950, ou même mieux, directement 8800 GT vs 1950 XT 512...

Mais bon, à priori, l'achat de la 8800 GT semble se justifier....


----------



## prasath (17 Avril 2008)

Si tu as une x1950XT de 256Mo, il n'y a pas photo. Elle est bien moins performante que la 8800GT de 512 Mo.

Si tu as une x1950 XT de 512 Mo, effectivement l'écart semble se réduire.
Un seul test sur crisis ne veut pas dire grand chose mais admettons que la x1950xt de 512Mo est légèrement supérieure à la x1950 Pro de 512 Mo, cette dernière donne des résultats bien moins performante que la 8800 GT. 

*Comparatif crisis: 8800GT VS x1950 Pro *(512 Mo)

En fait ta carte de 512Mo est déjà assez performante (surtout si c'est une crossfire de chez Asus).
A toi de voir si ça vaut le coup de dépenser 230&#8364; pour plus de performance. C'est pour quelle utilisation? Car en dehors des jeux et du travail avec rendu 3D, l'achat de la 8800GT peut être un peu superflu.

----------------------------

EDIT: ci-dessous plusieurs tests comparatif sur différents jeux: 8800 GTS _vs_ x1950xt (512Mo).

Voir les conditions de tests:  Il s'agit bien d'une carte de 512Mo pour la x1950xt. 
La 8800GTS (620 Mo de ram) est moins performante que la 8800GT (512Mo) voir *test 3Dmark 8800GTS vs 8800GT*

Les tests:
- Quake 4
- Colin MCRae 05

etc... Pour voir d'autres tests de jeux, il suffit de sélectionner le jeu dans le menu: "Accès direct", la liste de jeu s'affiche.

Pour un jeu plus récent comme Crisis, je n'ai trouvé qu'un comparatif 8800GT vs x1950 Pro (512Mo)
*Comparatif crisis: 8800GT VS x1950 Pro *(512 Mo). 

Enfin on peut en chercher toute la journée des tests, mais au final c'est toi qui décide


----------



## SITRALE (8 Août 2009)

bonjoir a tous... je fais resurgir fil d'outre tombe pouf savoir si quelqun a du nouveau sur la meilleure solution graphique pour les macpro rev1 pour le jeu... actuellement equipé dune X1900XT rev2 , jvoulais savoir si cetait toujours la 8800GT en haut de la pyramide ou si on avait fait mieux, ou si il y avait des rumeurs sur de prochaines MAJ ? 
A savoir : je boot pas mal sur xp pour jouer a certai s jeux pc notament crysis, ghost recon advance warfighters 1&2 etc... quest ce quon sait de linstallation de toute ces carte graphique utilisable only sur xp (geforce 9xxx etc par ex) et instalable sur lesnautres ports pci dispo sur macpro... voila en dautre termes questce quil y a de mieux aujourdhui ou biento que ma x1900xt sur macpro officiellement, et officieusement...?

Merci davance..

S.


----------



## FredStrasbourg (14 Août 2009)

Je suis moi-aussi joueur occasionnel sous Bootcamp (Left4dead et autres FPS), et j'ai installé une 4890 HD dans mon macpro rev1.
C'est un modèle PC que j'ai réussi à flasher pour la rendre utilisable sous mac ET windows.
Tu trouveras toutes les procédures sur MacBidouille

ICI : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=300302

ICI : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=306174&pid=3047555&st=0&#entry3047555

ou encore ICI : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2009/07/30/le-flashage-de-la-radeon-hd-4890-fonctionne-bien

Je peux te dire que cette carte est d'enfer sous Seven, aucun problème non plus sous MacOS

Bonne chance


P.S. : si tu décides de tenter l'aventure, achète une carte dont le design reprend celui d'ATI (à proscrire, les cartes exotiques, overclockées... Mais tout cela est expliqué dans les liens que je t'ai donné. Il y a beaucoup à lire, mais cela vaut le coup)

Fred


----------

